# Muzzleloader on a coyote?



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

What kind of damage do you guys think a .50 cal. muzzleloader would do to a coyote? It'll obviously leave at least a half inch hole in it, but will it expand out from that much, or will it just blow thru them?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i think its to small :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

In my experience muzzleloader bullets have very thin jackets. I think they would probably do major damage. Although Powerbelt company makes bullets with steel tips for dangerous game they probably wouldn't expand and would leave only a half in hole going in and depending on what you hit inside maybe only a half in hole going out. It would be fun though all the same.

Justin


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Where would I find those powerbelts? I generally use powerbelts for deer but they aren't the ones with steel tips... in fact I don;t know if I've ever seen those...


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

Well I'm not sure where you would find em you would probably have to have them ordered. There website is www.powerbeltbullets.com I checked it out and they are very expensive $85.00 per 15. So I guess maybe I would check into something else. Like maybe a varmint rifle :sniper:

Justin


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Heres what they look like. But for $85.00 per 15, I think I'll be saving them for buffalo, and the like.

If you want to shoot coyotes and do little pelt damage, you really should look into a .22 caliber centerfire. A .22-250 with 40 grain V-max is very fur frendly.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think I'll stick with a headshot with my usual plastic tipped bullets... $85 is outragously expensive. If I was going to spend that kind of money I'd just buy a new gun! .223 would save me a lot of money in one year compared to those prices...


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

ive killed coyote with every gun i own, and the one of the most fun is black powder... yep it tears em up but thats one deer saved for season and a hell of a good time.


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

50. call muzzeloader?! y no the reg 50 cal. haha iv always wanted to try that on a deer or somthin


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

imajeep said:


> ive killed coyote with every gun i own, and the one of the most fun is black powder... yep it tears em up but thats one deer saved for season and a hell of a good time.


Yeah, I rolled a deer this year, windy day, the smoke cleared right away and all I saw was legs and belly roll right over. How much of the head woud be left with a headshot, do you think?


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

depends on where you hit it, but if its near the ear, then it'll just punch a hole... the exit may take off most of that side ear, and eye socket.
the one i took was at 65 yards with a 45 cal hollow point in a sabot 
using 100 gr of pirodex from a Traditions pursuit rifle


----------

